# Competition results!



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Thankyou every one for the encouragement you gave me to enter my Art work into this Competition! ..... Soooo pleased to say! I got 2nd place! ..&#127801;&#127912;


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Congratulations! Was getting ready to ask if you'd post what you entered because I thought the second picture was a photo! Then I realized it was a painting! Beautiful! No wonder you won 2nd place! I particularly like the way you were able to indirectly show the shimmering sunlight on the water and leaves.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats. Beautiful art work. You are very talented.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

You really are very talented. Beautiful painting.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

knitgogi said:


> Congratulations! Was getting ready to ask if you'd post what you entered because I thought the second picture was a photo! Then I realized it was a painting! Beautiful! No wonder you won 2nd place! I particularly like the way you were able to show the sunlight indirectly.


Thank you very much knitgog! For your encouragement & value your artistic eye! Really do appreciate this' 🌹🎨


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Congratulations!! Your painting certainly deserved to win. It is stunning!!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> Congrats. Beautiful art work. You are very talented.


Thank you Cdambro ! Appreciate your kind words & encouragement! 🌹🎨


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Thank you very much knitgog! For your encouragement & value your artistic eye! Really do appreciate this' 🌹🎨


You're very welcome, and oh my goodness--I think I just now figured out that your avatar is a painting and not a photo! :shock: Wow! You so aptly captured the facial expressions! Just wonderful!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Gunni said:


> You really are very talented. Beautiful painting.


Thank you Gunni! Appreciate your kind words so much 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

TXann said:


> Congratulations!! Your painting certainly deserved to win. It is stunning!!


Thankyou TXann so appreciate your lovely comment! 🌹🎨


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

A well deserved win.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

knitgogi said:


> You're very welcome, and oh my goodness--I think I just now figured out that your avatar is a painting and not a photo! :shock: Wow! You so aptly captured the facial expressions! Just wonderful!


Ohhh! Thank you again! Knitgog ... Yes this avatar painting in acrylics is of my Grandson & his dog Harvey! I also did my Grandaughter with her Dog! 🌹🎨


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Congrats, although I would have given you first place.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Grandma G. said:


> A well deserved win.


Thankyou Grandma G 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

gloriam said:


> Congrats, although I would have given you first place.


Ahhh! Bless you Gloriam x Thankyou so much! Appreciate this! 🌹🎨


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Ohhh! Thank you again! Knitgog ... Yes this avatar painting in acrylics is of my Grandson & his dog Harvey! I also did my Grandaughter with her Dog! 🌹🎨


Beautiful! Your granddaughter looks SO much like my youngest granddaughter, especially in the eyes!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

knitgogi said:


> Beautiful! Your granddaughter looks SO much like my youngest granddaughter, especially in the eyes!


Thankyou knitgog ! Well they reckon we,ve all got a double somewhere! 🌹🎨


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Congratulations,what a magnificent painting,you deserved you win. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

kiwiannie said:


> Congratulations,what a magnificent painting,you deserved you win. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much kiwiannie feeling very encouraged by your lovely comment 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

44gram said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thankyou 44gram 🌹🎨


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree best in show would have been better. You are very talented. You should be very proud.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I agree best in show would have been better. You are very talented. You should be very proud.


Thankyou so much mama879 .... Think with those that Judge! Their own preferences can guide their desicisions! ..... I was ver y pleased. In my own work which gave me satisfaction in this painting! As did it mostly with a pallets knife! First time using one! So enjoyed it! Will have another go! But also so appreciate our KP family as have had such a lot of lovely commendations and encouragement! ...... So appreciate your very kind words! Of which really helps me to believe in myself & to use my creative talents! Take care xx 🌹🎨


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:thumbup: Congratulations! Knew you could do it with this lovely painting!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I remember thinking that it was a photo,you have such a wonderful talent..wondering what the first place painting looked like..if you received 2nd place..


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats! So glad you won . Beautiful work.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

maureenb said:


> I remember thinking that it was a photo,you have such a wonderful talent..wondering what the first place painting looked like..if you received 2nd place..


Thank you Maureenb for your kind words! This is the photograph we copied for the painting competition! And the other is the Winner!which was drawn & coloured with Water colour pencils! ...nice piece of work! ... I used oils! For my painting! Again depends on the day to judges choice! I was really pleased to be merited 2nd place! And enjoyed painting the it! 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Windbeam said:


> Congrats! So glad you won . Beautiful work.


Thank you so much Windbeam! 🌹🎨


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Gonna give Bob Ross a run for his money Nice work.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

jannyjo said:


> Gonna give Bob Ross a run for his money Nice work.


Thanks jannyjo! I,m not into Bob Ross paintings! Although like some of his work! Have tried to develop my own style! 🌹💞🎨


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Congratulations, I thought you would have won.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

rujam said:


> Congratulations, I thought you would have won.


Thankyou so much! Rujam! Maybe next time! 🌹🎨


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

God's Girl said:


> Congratulations !!!!!


Thank you! Gods Girl x🌹🎨


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Your painting is beautiful. You are a very talented artist and your work shows it (but I know it's nice to have the award too). So congratulations.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

brims said:


> Your painting is beautiful. You are a very talented artist and your work shows it (but I know it's nice to have the award too). So congratulations.


Many thanks & much appreciation brims for your very kind words & encouragement! means a lot! xo


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Gosh, that should have been awarded first place.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

That's just wonderful. Congratulations.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

You are very talented. The painting is beautiful. Congratulations on your well-deserved win!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Congratulations...You deserve it...


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, you do have a talent for painting. Love the grandchildren paintings and the waterfall is exquisite.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i,too, thought it was a photo....what beautiful work...so much detail! i really like the sight of the rock wall behind the waterfall...a great piece!!
Blessings


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

My dear friend: you are # 1 in my book.. your beautiful heart and unending generosity shows thru in these paintings and I am so happy for you that you are finding success.. Keep those brushes wet..!  xo wendy


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Congratulations and well-deserved. I love that a picture of the painting is on the certificate.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Don Ashton said:


> Gosh, that should have been awarded first place.


Thanks Don! So appreciate your kind words! Hopefully I,ll achieve 1st one of these days! Had a lot of enjoyment doing the painting! 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Marge St Pete said:


> That's just wonderful. Congratulations.


Thankyou so much Marge St Pete! 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Babalou said:


> You are very talented. The painting is beautiful. Congratulations on your well-deserved win!


Really appreciate your kind thoughts & Comments Babalou! 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

mopa2282 said:


> Well done.


Thank you Mopz 2282 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

jonibee said:


> Congratulations...You deserve it...


Bless you & many thanks jonibee 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Grapejelli said:


> Wow, you do have a talent for painting. Love the grandchildren paintings and the waterfall is exquisite.


Oh! Thankyou so much Grapejelli! So pleased you like my portraiture work as well! 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

amberdragon said:


> i,too, thought it was a photo....what beautiful work...so much detail! i really like the sight of the rock wall behind the waterfall...a great piece!!
> Blessings


Bless you to amber dragon for your artistic eye thoughts & encouragement! Means a lot! 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Terri LaB said:


> Congratulations.


Thankyou Terri lab 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

tat'sgran said:


> My dear friend: you are # 1 in my book.. your beautiful heart and unending generosity shows thru in these paintings and I am so happy for you that you are finding success.. Keep those brushes wet..!  xo wendy


Bless you Wendy your such an encouragement & upbuilding have so much to thank you for! ..... The next challenge is an "Owl" ..... ? ...... My love thoughts & prayers are with you sweetheart! Take care! Xo Krissy 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Congratulations and well-deserved. I love that a picture of the painting is on the certificate.


Thank you so much Medievil Reenactor! Bless you! 🌹🎨


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrats! It's a lovely painting.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Excellent! Congratulations! You have quite the talent.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations....... :thumbup:


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

riversong200 said:


> Congrats! It's a lovely painting.


Thankyou River song! Appreciate your comment! 🌹🎨


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Congratulations on your award


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

TAYATT said:


> Excellent! Congratulations! You have quite the talent.


Appreciate your kind comment Tayatt! Thank you very much! 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Nussa said:


> Congratulations....... :thumbup:


Thank you Nussa! 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

tweeter said:


> Congratulations on your award


Thankyou very much Tweeter! 🌹🎨


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

congratulations. Such beautiful strokes.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Nancylynn1946 said:


> congratulations. Such beautiful strokes.


Thank you so much NancyLyn1946 appreciate your artistic eye!🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Nancylynn1946 said:


> congratulations. Such beautiful strokes.


Appreciate your artistic eye! Many thanks! Nancylyn1946🌹🎨


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm so glad you entered this and that we on KP were able to offer the encouragement to do it!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats, you are very talented


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations! Your picture is so beautiful, I can't imagine what the winner's was like.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Grammy Toni said:


> Congratulations! I'm so glad you entered this and that we on KP were able to offer the encouragement to do it!


Ahhh! Bless you Grammy Toni! Appreciate & Thankyou ! Yes really find so much encouragement! From KP site! Which really up builds confidence to believe in your self & to have a go! And brings the best of you! Sooo different to the world in general! .... So feel very blessed! 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Noreen said:


> Congrats, you are very talented


Thankyou so much Noreen appreciate your lovely comment! 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

blawler said:


> Congratulations! Your picture is so beautiful, I can't imagine what the winner's was like.


Thankyou Blawler appreciate your lovely comment! On page 2 of this thread is the photo we were given to paint & the Winner,s lovely art work is on there! Of which was done in pencil & water colour pencils! Mine was done in oil! 🌹🎨


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

That's beautiful - I thought it was a photograph!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kit-Kat (May 25, 2015)

So happy for you!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Betsy's World said:


> That's beautiful - I thought it was a photograph!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Bless you Betsy's World! Thankyou so much! 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Kit-Kat said:


> So happy for you!


Thank you so much ! Kit-Kat 🌹🎨


----------



## sewnknit (Jun 8, 2014)

Congratulation !!!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations, beautiful work. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Ohhh! Thank you again! Knitgog ... Yes this avatar painting in acrylics is of my Grandson & his dog Harvey! I also did my Grandaughter with her Dog! 🌹🎨


More beautiful work and I love your avatar too. You are very talented!!!!! I love your work. 💞 Ros


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Congratulations on a beautiful painting and a wonderful placement. You can be very proud


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> Congratulations! Was getting ready to ask if you'd post what you entered because I thought the second picture was a photo! Then I realized it was a painting! Beautiful! No wonder you won 2nd place! I particularly like the way you were able to indirectly show the shimmering sunlight on the water and leaves.


Same here - I thought the picture on the certificate was a photo!!
Beautiful!!


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow - that is amazing!!! congrats!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Granny Pearl, you did good!!! You will be KP's Granny Moses!! LOL


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

iShirl said:


> Granny Pearl, you did good!!! You will be KP's Granny Moses!! LOL


Hello iShirl .... Lol! When I started painting in my retirement! Never having done it before! My older sister who Lives in the States! Said the same! We,d never heard of Granny Moses! Amazing lady! ...... My one Daughter feels I,ve left it a bit late to start a new career! You never know tho! ...... Just might follow Granny Moses steps! Lol xx 🌹 thank you & bless you xo


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

knitgogi said:


> Congratulations! Was getting ready to ask if you'd post what you entered because I thought the second picture was a photo! Then I realized it was a painting! Beautiful! No wonder you won 2nd place! I particularly like the way you were able to indirectly show the shimmering sunlight on the water and leaves.


I thought it was a photo too!!!!!! Amazing skills!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Thankyou every one for the encouragement you gave me to enter my Art work into this Competition! ..... Soooo pleased to say! I got 2nd place! ..🌹🎨


Oh WOW! Krissy, I love your talented hands. Who would believe that painting is a relatively new skill for you. It's so therapeutic, looking at your work. I love it. 
Are you going to have your owl in flight or at rest. Or is it from a photo, like the waterfall? I can't wait to see it. 
BTW... that judge needs her eyes testing.... Your water is amazing, I think the winner has lost the depth and feel of the waterfall. Agape love to you Sweetie. xxx


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations. I wish you would have gotten 1st.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Congratulations. I wish you would have gotten 1st.


Bless you Sugar & Spices Mom! Thankyou so much! Means a lot 🎨🌹


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

TexasKnitem said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you very much TexasKnitem! 🌹


----------

